# Kelly Blue Book & Edmunds Used Car Appraisals



## Jennifer118 (Mar 1, 2008)

I am having my first experience of selling a used car to a private party. 

Dealers and buyers have been telling me that Kelly Blue Book is not accurate (actually values the cars too high), and Edmunds is not used on the west coast. 

Is this true, or is this something that buyers tell you. 
It seems that whenever I go to buy a car, they quote Kelly Blue Book!


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

Dealers will tell you anything to get you to accept less than you should for a trade.

Buyers will tell you anything to get you to accept less than you should for a purchase.

Use KBB as a guide and you will be fine. Its your car, you decide what you will accept for it.


----------



## Jennifer118 (Mar 1, 2008)

*Kelly Blue Book & Edmunds*

Thank you for the quick response.

My car has been listed on Craigslist for a couple of weeks, and I have "For Sale" posted on my car.

I started out with the KBB price, but with no solid offers, I've dropped it a couple of times. 
If anyone has the time, could you please take a look at the listing below and tell me what you think a fair price would be?

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/car/588048802.html

I had a call today for $9,500. 

Take it or wait? Any advice would be very appreciated.


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

Welcome to the 'fest!

Has it transmission had any problems?


----------



## Jennifer118 (Mar 1, 2008)

Thank you!

No, no transmission problems. Never had any mechanical problems. 
There was once some sort of brake light problem, but that was covered under the manufacturer's warranty and it was fixed by the dealership. 
(I paid for the 100K extended warranty)


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

I would expect that the automatic could be the reason its not selling. BMW automatics normally call it a day around 80-100k miles so if you are at 130k then the new buyer is probably looking at a new tranny.


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

hockeynut said:


> I would expect that the automatic could be the reason its not selling. BMW automatics normally call it a day around 80-100k miles so if you are at 130k then the new buyer is probably looking at a new tranny.


+1

Forgot to mention, moved to General Automotive forum....

Automatics are a lot harder to sell, and especially between the years 99-02 ( <I think ) because they came with GM transmissions.

Have you had the transmission serviced at all?


----------



## Jennifer118 (Mar 1, 2008)

I have done the regular service, but nothing out of the ordinary. 

So, wow! So, in your opinion, would $9500 be a good sale price?

I am looking at buying a 2006 325i w/premium, sport, nav, 19" rims, tint, heated seats with 22,000 miles for $25K. Anything I should know before I buy?

Thank you so much! This is incredibly informative!


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

People on the west coast use Edmunds (I cite both when selling a car). Heck, Edmunds is based in California. That said, their prices are usually closer to reality than KBB as Edmunds updates pricing every month. 

Have you tried AutoTrader? Craigslist is frequented pretty much by deal makers. You will get calls but most will be people looking to pay next to nothing. 

Your car looks great but like the others say, an automatic 3 series with 130k miles screams 4k tranny repair.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

OP has apparently deleted the Craigslist ad, but I would maintain that KBB and NADA values are very high. Edmunds is a little more realistic.


----------



## Jennifer118 (Mar 1, 2008)

Whoops! Here is my Craigslist ad:

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/car/592124042.html


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

hockeynut said:


> Dealers will tell you anything to get you to accept less than you should for a trade.
> 
> Buyers will tell you anything to get you to accept less than you should for a purchase.
> 
> Use KBB as a guide and you will be fine. Its your car, you decide what you will accept for it.


+1

However, dealers use Black Book values to base their appraisals.


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

Those "book" estimates are a good starting point but you really have to look at your local competition. Search as if you were going to buy your car and see what is for sale at what asking price. You won't have much luck if you're asking more than the average price listed by others for the same car.


----------



## ex-x-drive (Mar 28, 2009)

Jennifer118 said:


> I am having my first experience of selling a used car to a private party.
> 
> Dealers and buyers have been telling me that Kelly Blue Book is not accurate (actually values the cars too high), and Edmunds is not used on the west coast.
> 
> ...


KBB and Edmunds values = worthless.


----------



## Coconutpete (Feb 7, 2008)

An unfortunate side effect of the economic slump is that whenever someone sees a car for sale they automatically think "Ah - the seller probably got laid off and is getting their house foreclosed on, I will offer them 50% of asking price".


----------

